# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi doppia attività

## mauri77

Buongiorno, 
avrei bisogno di un aiuto! 
Ho una ditta con doppia attività gestita con contabilità separata.
Le attività sono tutte e due soggette a studi di settore diversi.
L'attività principale arriva al 90% del totale complessivo dei ricavi.
Mi chiedo come comportarmi per gli studi di settore ( unico, annotazione separata, due studi diversi..... ecc ) 
Vi ringrazio per una risposta
Saluti

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno, 
> avrei bisogno di un aiuto! 
> Ho una ditta con doppia attivit&#224; gestita con contabilit&#224; separata.
> Le attivit&#224; sono tutte e due soggette a studi di settore diversi.
> L'attivit&#224; principale arriva al 90% del totale complessivo dei ricavi.
> Mi chiedo come comportarmi per gli studi di settore ( unico, annotazione separata, due studi diversi..... ecc ) 
> Vi ringrazio per una risposta
> Saluti

  Farei un unico studio con assorbimento dell'attivit&#224; secondaria (minore del 20%).
Se emergesse una non congruit&#224;, proverei a fare due studi separati oltre ai quadri M e N (ma preferisco la prima ipotesi).
Ciao

----------


## mauri77

un unico studio va bene ma per "assorbimento" intendi che i ricavi dell'attività secondaria entrino nel quadro F con quelli dell'attività principale o non ne tengo conto?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> un unico studio va bene ma per "assorbimento" intendi che i ricavi dell'attività secondaria entrino nel quadro F con quelli dell'attività principale o non ne tengo conto?
> Grazie

  Entrano nel quadro F con quelli dell'attività principale 
Ciao

----------

